# What is your estimated ship date for mini and shuffle?



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I ordered both on Jan 11th. My ship dates have already slipped....

512Mb iPod shuffle est ship on Jan 20 
1.25 GHz Mac mini 80 Gb/AP/256Mb est ship on Feb 11  
iWorks est ship on Jan 25 

I did change the mini order to include an Airport Extreme card which is probably why its delayed (along with it being a custom HD).... but I kinda expected the minis to be back-ordered anyway as its an edu order.

What are your dates like?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I've been checking my order status oh, 700 times a day since Tuesday - and my 512mb iPod Shuffle order still has an "on or before January 19" date...


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

My shuffle is set to ship "on or before 1/20"


----------



## eastbowl (Nov 4, 2004)

1GB ordered at 3:10 EST Tuesday is "on or before Jan 26"


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

I ordered on the 11th
Estimated shipping on or before the 19


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

1.42 GB mini w/airport, bluetooth, superdrive + 512MB RAM shipping on or before Jan 28.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

My 512 model still says shipping on or before Jan 20th. Jan 19th today and still isn't shipped. I am starting to get worried that it will get pushed back. Haven't heard of this happening yet though. Ordered the night of the keynote. Has anyone else gotten theirs from Apple.ca?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I was at my local reseller yesterday and they were reading a memo sent by Apple regarding an embargo on the release of Mac mini, iLife, iWork until January 29th. That is, they weren't allowed to sell them, let alone demo them on the floor until the official release on the 29th.


----------



## Maegelin (Dec 11, 2004)

I ordered my shuffle on the 13th and my estimated ship is Febuary 22


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

That makes no sense...... not that Apple has to make sense. You'd think they'd at least demo them and take orders.

My order is unchanged but given past history, I'm not particularly optimistic of Apple shipping promises.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

I ordered my mini Jan 14, estimated ship date Feb 14.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I'll be suprised if I see my mini before the end of Feb.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I ordered my Shuffle as soon as the Apple Store opened after the MWSF keynote. The shipping date was "on or before January 19th".

Earlier this evening the date was changed to January 26th. Oh darn.

Checked again a bit later, and the date was January 27th.

Now, it's back to January 19th.

*Huh?*


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I ordered my 1 G shuffle late in the evening on the 11th ... the ship date is currently listed as the 27th ... can't wait to try this new addition.


----------



## lunchbox (Aug 25, 2004)

Bought the 1gb Shuffle on Jan 11th and it will ship on Feb. 23rd...

I.....can't......wait.


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

I've already got the 5 of them that I ordered! Swwwweeeet!


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

That was a joke. I'm not getting a shuffle.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ice_hackey, *NO SOUP FOR YOU!* :naughty: 

Now my date is the 27th again. Whatever.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I checked my voice-mailbox this morning... and received a message from a real human being at Apple about the change in my shipping date, along with a little apology. Nice touch, I think. I'm surprised and impressed. :clap:


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

My mac mini ship date is still listed as on or before Feb 14th, but i note that there is a pending transaction from Apple on my credit card. I don't know if this means they're about to charge me for the mac or whether it was just a check for funds. I wouldn't imagine they charge until it ships... so i dunno what, if anything, this all means.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I've posted in another thread about it by my ship date went from on/before Jan 28 to on/before Feb 17 overnight....my order details say my order was cancelled and reordered with the new date. Called Apple and they said they had a computer problem last night and had to reset all the orders (I don't know what that means - anyone else have the same issue?)


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

My apple status page still lists my 512 shuffle as shipping on or before Jan 20th(today). Still no shipping notice or change in status. I guess there are a few more hours left in the 20th but I am getting nervous!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

I received a phone call last night from Apple telling me that me shipping date of the 19th would be pushed back to the 27th. I was not pleased. I had ordered my 512 shuffle mere moments after they become available online.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not surprised. Apple always seems to underestimate demand. It's likely due to their secrecy. The more products you prepare prior to announcement, the more likely there is that there will be a leak. But iPod shuffles should be much easier to hide than computers.....

It's not a great way to encourage switchers.....


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

The person who fits the "switcher" profile probably doesn't know about the mac mini or iPod shuffle yet.
Try to remember that not everyone in the world watches the Mac World Keynote.

I'm sure the switchers will be fine.

On the subject, do you know what it will mean when more people switch? Security problems. A friend of mine and I tested an exploit on iTunes. Yikes. It's already beginning.

We need to get people to stop switching.


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

well, its 3:13pm EST on shipping day and still no change. The date hasnt changed and I have recieved no e-mail.....


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Mr. Garak said:


> well, its 3:13pm EST on shipping day and still no change. The date hasnt changed and I have recieved no e-mail.....


Have they charged your credit card?


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

Nope, still no pending transactions on the card, still says jan 20th, however I guess its still only 12:30 at apple(pacific time). still holding out hope.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Mr. Garak said:


> well, its 3:13pm EST on shipping day and still no change. The date hasnt changed and I have recieved no e-mail.....


I did not get an email either. They phoned my home. I was not there but they spoke to my wife and informed her of the delay.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Mr. Garak said:


> Nope, still no pending transactions on the card, still says jan 20th, however I guess its still only 12:30 at apple(pacific time). still holding out hope.


Oh so you're like me, where my credit limit on my card is now reflecting the cost of the mini, but there's no actual transaction on the card?


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Thinking about it, it wouldn't surprise me if Apple don't hold the flight to Canada from China until it's fully loaded - meaning some people might get their goods earlier than expected, but for others it might be later, y'know? 

Just a thought.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I don't think that's how they do their shipments since it's all FedEx and will go from China to Alaska to Memphis to Canada (Richmond, BC in my case). If anything, it's FedEx that would 'hold' the plane but they'd do that once it's at their hub in Memphis...and even then, I can't see them doing that.

I ordered my Powerbook the day it was announced last year and it all happened a lot faster than even Apple said it would....got it in like 4 days from order date vs being told it would take 8-10 days...although mine was a stock model whereas my mini is not a stock model (although not a big deviation from stock).


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

marrmoo said:


> I did not get an email either. They phoned my home. I was not there but they spoke to my wife and informed her of the delay.


I have been home all day today, have had no calls...




BobbyFett said:


> Oh so you're like me, where my credit limit on my card is now reflecting the cost of the mini, but there's no actual transaction on the card?


Nope, no charge on the card and the credit limit is not reflecting anything, its still the full amount of the card.

Strange....


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

*and vaiting...*

My shuffle (512) order went out on January 14th.
My ship date is set for 30 days later, February 14th.

Damn it, if it arrives on Feb 14th. I'll have to give it to my fiancee as a Valentines gift. Apple should know better, there are some days in the calendar year when my attention will be focused on everything else but toys.

I should probably just order another one...


----------



## SpliceDWDM (Jan 12, 2005)

on or before 14/02/05 <fingers crossed>


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Just checked again (why do I punish myself like this?) and Apple still has mine as cancelled and reordered but they've adjusted the ship date to be the original on/before 01/28!

There is still hope!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I think waiting is easy right now. We're all in the same boat. It will get hard when some people have thier new mac and are talking about it and others don't have one yet.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

BobbyFett said:


> Oh so you're like me, where my credit limit on my card is now reflecting the cost of the mini, but there's no actual transaction on the card?



In the case of Apple and some Hotels and Rental Car places they can do a 'Post' to your Credit Card, thereby holding funds for an upcoming transaction.

A Post can be retracted or increased easier than a charge.

Getting ready to get ready! IYNWIM


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

To all the new posters in this thread:

*WELCOME TO EHMAC!*
We appreciate your participation, it's what makes it a community.
:clap:


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

Well it looks like they just moved the date from the 20th(today) to the 21st. Did not recieve an e-mail or a call though. I am hoping the fact that they only moved it back one day means that it is close to shipping... 

[edit] hmm... looking down under shipping method it looks like they have bumped me up to "priority overnight" for my troubles. I just had the default free shipping before.

[edit 2] just got an e-mail saying they had a brief unexpected delay and will get it out tommorrow. Looks like rather than a backorder issue it was just something small.


----------



## dingem (Jan 29, 2003)

Ordered the 1GB version on 14th Jan. Expected shipping is on or before 23rd February.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The shuffle I ordered was put back a day too (I did get an email) but its now 10:57 pm EST on the new shipping day and no notification yet. I guess there are four more hours.... My shipping has alslso be changed to priority overnight


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

I am in the same boat also. It got pushed back to today. Its past the time when they send out delay e-mails and my status page still lists today as the ship date. This is really starting to get annoying.


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

w00t! got a shipping notification at 2:30am this morning which would still have been the 21st in California time. They really left it till the last minute but managed to get it shipped. According to fedex they have recieved the details of the package but havent picked it up at apple yet. Estimated delivery date is Monday at 12:00pm.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Good news indeed, Mr. Garak. I'm sure you'll have fun watching the shipment tracking on the Fedex website.

Even though my "on or before" date is now January 27, I'll still check my order status a few times this weekend**. _Anticipation..._

EDIT: _**Assuming that order processing occurs on weekends - or do they shut down on Saturday & Sunday?_


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Ditto Mr. Garak. Sounds like our shuffles are on the same plane..... (and you could pack quite of few of the ewidgets onto a FedEx cargo plane......).

My mini is still set for Feb 11 though (and the shuffle armband for Feb 22).


----------



## ifun26 (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anyone tried to order a Mini or Shuffle instore? I ordered my Shuffle at cpused here in Toronto. They originally said around the 22nd but now they are telling me that it might be the end of February before I see it.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

My mini still lists as Jan 28th. My Bluetooth keyboard shipped on the 12th via "Same Day Right Away" and I still have not seen it. Who is this courier and how can I call them to see where my keyboard is.


----------



## spike326 (Aug 22, 2004)

ifun26 said:


> Has anyone tried to order a Mini or Shuffle instore? I ordered my Shuffle at cpused here in Toronto. They originally said around the 22nd but now they are telling me that it might be the end of February before I see it.


Two days after the keynote introduction of the shuffle I called my store MostlyMac and they said they had them in stock. So I went down there to find out they lied and wont have them till the 29th. So I put a 512MB shuffle on reserve. I called again last Thursday and they said they'll get them this week.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Received shipping notification late yesterday for my 512 shuffle that I ordered on the 11th.
Tracking number has yet to show up in the Fedex system however.
Free shipping was upgraded to priory overnight because of the first missed shipping date given Jan 19.


----------



## CamCanola (Jan 26, 2004)

*Sameday Rightaway...*

We use them for inter-office shipping, they're all right, not great, just all right.

http://www.sameday.ca/index.asp?langid=en


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think they actually move packages on weekends but they must do pickups. My tracking info on fedex now says that the package was picked up from apple at 1:27pm today(Sunday) and was brought to the fedex depot in Memphis TN. If they fly it out right away tommorrow morning early, they might just make their "estimated delivery time" of Monday at noon.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Moi aussie, Mr. Garak. Should be a good start to the week....


----------



## Mr. Garak (Jan 18, 2005)

On the truck for delivery!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Mine also . Great way to start the week. Might have to leave the office early to go home and do the shuffle!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My wife's shuffle was delivered this morning. She's waiting till I get home to play with it though.....!


----------



## rummyd (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Used to be Jwoodget:

What shipping method did you use to get your shuffle in 4 days? Expidited or Ground? (did you get free shipping or pay extra?)

Thanks!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I ordered it with free shipping along with several other things (iWork and a mini) but when the ship date for the shuffle was delayed (by one day) Apple upgraded the shipping on the entire order to priority overnight (which means my iLife and Mac mini will also ship that way). Heh.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

*Woot?*

Oh, _yes_ - my iPod Shuffle is shipping. The shipping method is "Priority Overnite" - does this mean for sure that it'll arrive sometime _tomorrow_?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My wife likes her shuffle.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Heh heh. Great pics, UTBJW.

I finally received a FedEx tracking number... my Shuffle is at the FedEx sorting facility in Mirabel, which means it'll reach the house around 11:00 a.m. today. Needless to say, I can't wait until this workday finishes...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Gah! The wait for my mac mini is proving hard. Apple posted to my credit card to check for funds, but the cash allocation has since been released and my available credit is back to where it should be. 

I'm still staring at a 14th Feb or sooner ship date.


----------



## Quajupeg (Jan 25, 2005)

I've still got "On or before 02/16/2005" for my mini.  

Do we suspect it'd be quicker to get it from Best Buy on the 11th?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I keep reloading my order status at "ship on/before 01/28" for my mini...the apple rep I spoke to previously said that 'on or before' could mean up to 6 days earlier so I'm in the window of opportunity right now....

It's still painful to wait...I've been tempted to head to the closest Apple store down in Seattle (3 hours) to get one but since there is no guarantee they'd even have them plus the whole bringing it across the border thing, I'll just have to wait.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

i keep checking my credit card. i figure that'll be the first thing to indicate action.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

My secondary order (apple keyboard, dvi 2 video adaptor and blank dvdr's to take it to free shipping status) shipped last week and I had it in my hands a day before my credit card was charged for it.

Apple may be more likely to charge a computer system BEFORE shipping than a few accessories though...but this is my recent experience.


----------



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, mine is scheduled to ship on the 27th of January. If it does ship on time and doesn't get upgraded to overnight shipping, how long would it take for it to arrive? Reason I'm asking is I've got a trip planned to BC and I leave on February 3rd. I'd hate to have my Shuffle sitting in the box for 10 days before I got back.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone read this from Macrumors.com:


> Barely two weeks past introduction, Apple has apparently lowered the cost of Build-To-Order components for the Mac mini. According to MacRumors readers, pricing for the Bluetooth and AE combo has dropped to US$99, along with pricing for 1 GB sticks of RAM being reduced to US$325.
> 
> Additionally, the superdrive option now offered for the Mac mini has been changed from the previously-offered 4x model to the newer, faster 8x model, and the cost for a hard drive upgrade has been reduced from US$90 to US$50.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow...I just checked and this is pretty huge.

Huge enough for me to cancel my order and reconfigure it. I already have a powerbook so I can wait a few more weeks for the 'mega-mini' I just configured:

1.42ghz mini
80gb hard drive
w/ Airport Extreme + Bluetooth
w/512mb ram
w/8x Superdrive

$1,105.00+taxes

A few hundred more for a lot more than my original order. This must be a ploy to get everyone to get more addons....I just drank the apple koolaid.


----------



## emutree (Jan 25, 2005)

My shuffle shipped on Friday, and isn't here yet - I'm wondering where I can check the order status. It's on the carrier "SAME DAY RIGHT AWAY", and I've been given a tracking number, but it does not work at the "Shipment Inquiry" link on this page., which another user posted earlier. Where can I get the status? I want to make sure i didn't miss it...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just to make you all jealous  - they are very cool - we spent the day yesterday playing with ours and quite impressed with the overall value/performance on the base model. Downside is the drive a 16 meg cache 5400 rpm unit would have made it complete.
Anyway - your wait WILL be worthwhile. :clap:

Now about those backup drives........you HAVE a backup drive.......RIGHT!!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> - 1.42 ghz mac mini w/512mb ram, AE/BT/8x Superdrive (coming!)


I see you're getting quite the rig, retrocactus! Lucky you.  Just need a gig of RAM, and you're maxed out to the limit.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Yes Lars...it should be quite the little machine....I'll hold off on the ram until my credit card recovers and the module prices drop.

Of course now I have to wait even longer than before but I think it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

My iPod Shuffle arrived this morning. As soon as I got home this evening I eagerly unpacked it, and right now it's connected to the front USB port on my G5 to charge - however I've already transferred a 490Mb playlist of classical music to it (which took about 3 minutes). What a tidy little gizmo this is! I can't wait to disconnect it later, and give it a listen...


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The USB2 song transfer seems slower to the shuffle than Firewire to my 15 Gb iPod. Not enough to be inconvenient (since relatively small numbers of songs are being transferred) but noticeable. I didn't really USB2 sucked so much..... or is the speed related to writing to flash memory instead of an HD (I wouldn't have thought so).

I also wonder whether Apple will shorten the delivery times on the minis since quite a few people seem to be cancelling their orders to re-order BTO components at the lower prices in the US?

BTW, the first Apple Security update of 2005 is available (2005-001). Installed it a few mins ago and no problems.


----------



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

Yaay. My Shuffle shipped today, using that Same Day Right Away courier too. I can't wait!


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

My iPod Shuffle has "Shipped" but nothing on the tracking. My wireless keyboard shipped last week and is due to be delivered tomorrow. I ordered a Mac Mini at the same time. Luckily that hasn't shipped, the the price has been reduced thanks to the reduction in the cost of some "Build to Order" items, such as Airport/Bluetooth, and the SuperDrive is now an 8X unit! I called Apple and the customer service person said my account has been updated to reflect the new pricing.

Bill


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

*My 1Gb shuffle has shipped*

It was to ship on or before Jan 27. I got email at 9:59pm that it had shipped.:-} Doesn't show up yet in Fedex. The email's confusing. In one place it says that it should arrive within 5 days. In another it gives 12 days. Covering their bases I guess. I'm hoping I'll have it before the weekend. It'll probably sit a whole day in Atlanta though, like my last order. Frustrating!


----------



## sprockincat (Sep 19, 2004)

Ordered a 1GB shuffle on the day of the keynote. Scheduled to ship 1/27. Shipped 1/25 via Same Day Right Away and from what i've heard i better not hold my breath waiting for these guys to deliver it


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

My email invoice arrived from Apple Canada today. Interesting enough, it says that my Shuffle is shipping from F/G Distribution Center in Elk Grove, Ca. That gives me some hope that it will arrive before the weekend. Maybe even today!


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

sprockincat said:


> Ordered a 1GB shuffle on the day of the keynote. Scheduled to ship 1/27. Shipped 1/25 via Same Day Right Away and from what i've heard i better not hold my breath waiting for these guys to deliver it



Who are these guys anyway? I tried to find such an organization on the web. Nothing. I'd like to be able to track my Shuffle. The tracking code shows nothing at Fedex but their tracking system doesn't choke on it.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

cpnkirk,

The web site of Same Day Right Away is: http://www.sameday.ca/

However, the tracking numbers only work once the shipment has reached Canada (unlike FedEx).

My iWorks order has been delayed from 1/25 to 1/28. Rats....


----------



## Tonto (Feb 9, 2004)

Got my iPod Shuffle 512 yesterday by Purolator. Took a few hours to charge up, meanwhile I filled it with tunes. Sounds good. My only beef is the slider bar on the back. It's -30°C (wind chill) here in T.O. and my thumb wouldn't grab. A quick lick and it was fine.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I got my shuffle on tuesday. It's so sweet.


----------



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

So, did anyone who got theirs shipped from Same Day Right Away get their products in?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

S1G said:


> So, did anyone who got theirs shipped from Same Day Right Away get their products in?


Mine shipped via FedEx.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Mine came via FedEx as well. It left California on Monday afternoon, and was at the house at 11:30 on Tuesday morning.  

I am _*so*_ pleased with my iPod Shuffle!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

My Mini shipped yesterday, I am told it will take no less than 7 days to reach Canada. My keyboard shipped on the 12th, unfortunately SameDay has lost it somewhere in Canada. Makes me feel quite secure about my Mini


----------



## mac_mark (Apr 19, 2004)

I also am very dissapointed with Same Day Right-O-Crap. My shuffle shipped over a week ago. Can't even track it. Tonight I find out that my Mini is shipping through them as well.
Really really unfortunate.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Same Day Right-O-Way, is actually a really good shipper considering. For the most part they deal specifically as a business courier, and work very well in Canada. Having had my iPod headphones and remote done through Same Day, I can say getting stuff from Apple through Same Day is *super* slow compared to Purolator or FedEx, the reason is that someone else is in charge of getting the product from California to the border, and they definitely take their time doing it. Once the product is in Canada and is under Same Day's control, it's quite fast (next day delivery for myself) and I've liked their service.

I don't like my stuff shipped that way, unless it is from in Canada, because of the fact it takes so long to simply get to the border.


----------



## Kane2931 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Shipping from the USA*

I've read alot of post here, and people from Canada are getting their iPOD from the USA, do we have to pay duties and taxes or any fees when it pass the border ? I hope not because i'll cancel my order on apple.ca and order it from futureshop.ca if it's the case.

Thanks.

Rick 

Btw i've ordered my 1gig iPOD Shuffle on apple.ca, shipping estimated March 7th !


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

All you pay is the item price(s), the corresponding tax applicable to your area, and shipping charges (if any). There are no border/duty or similar fees.


----------



## mac_mark (Apr 19, 2004)

I have ordered from Apple lots of times in the past year (iMac for parents, iPod mini for myself, Airports) and have always chosen standard shipping. It has always been Fedex that shipped it, which was very fast, even when coming from overseas. 

So I guess thats why I am a bit dissapointed when the way things are being shipped now.

I wonder why some people got Fedex and some get stuck with 'Same Day' (they need a new name...very misleading )


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Just received confirmation emails from Apple late yesterday, that my mac mini is packed and leaving for the FedEx truck/plane. Hopefully it arrives today, but I'm expecting Monday. Typically, I'm flying to Colorado for the week to fix software issues (Remote Desktop anyone?) right when the package should be at my door :-(


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

*My 1Gb shuffle*

My Shuffle shipped on tuesday morning. SameDayRightAway. there's still no sign of it on their site. It seems that means that it hasn't crossed the border yet. Four days to get from California to the Canadian border is ridiculous.  

I guess I won't get it now until some time next week.  

cptnkirk


----------



## ice_hackey (Aug 13, 2004)

My coworker got his 1G shuffle today. Downtown TO. FedEX.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

ice_hackey said:


> My coworker got his 1G shuffle today. Downtown TO. FedEX.



Did he pay for faster shipping?


----------



## failteband (Dec 21, 2004)

*Shipping date bumped*

My Mac Mini was to shipped on or before Jan. 28. It was ordered Jan.11. Checked tonight and it was changed to March 15. WTF? Not impressed! 

Weird! Just got an email notification that my Mac mini shipped Jan.30. It will be here in 2 days.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

cptnkirk said:


> Did he pay for faster shipping?


If take advantage of Apple's "free shipping" you'll probably get stuck with Sameday, and this means a looonnnng wait for delivery, after your order ships from Apple. I always order with expedited shipping, and my items are delivered by FedEx in next to no time.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

I've just read a lot of complaints about shipping, tracking and the like. Most of the readers seem to live in cities. These cities generally have Mac-only or Mac-dominant dealers. Why do so few of you support these dealers?

These dealers are in *your* communities.
These dealers' employees live in *your* community.
They pay business taxes in *your* community.
They support other businesses in *your* community.
They probably support *your* business too.

Apple is doing quite well thank you very much but there is a larger scenario at play here. Margins on Apple products are rather thin but, when you buy online, those profits go south of 49. If you buy from a Canadian dealer, then at least the retail profit, thin though it may be, stays in Canada, in *your* community. Think holistically folks.

What's your opinion?


----------



## xstepl (Oct 22, 2004)

*Mac Mini*

I ordered Mac Mini on Jan 11 and now shipment has changed from Feb 28 to March 15

mac mini 1.42
512 MB [only upgrade]
80 gb HD

that's it

got new info it shipped Jan 30 and will arrive within 12 days. Wow from March 15th disappointment to shipped today!


Memory 065-5337 512 MB DDR400 - 1 DIMM.
Hard Drive 065-5326 80 GB ULTRA ATA DRIVE
Optical Drive 065-5329 Combo (CD-RW/DVD-ROM)
Wireless 065-5346 None
Modem 065-5328 56k V.92 Modem
Custom SW I 065-4683 None
Custom SW II 065-4681 None
Country Kit 065-5321 Country Kit
MAC OS LANGUAGE 065-5323 Mac OS X


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Those that have had their ship dates changed: What did you order specifically? A stock mini is probably quite different than a tricked out mini (like the one I ordered) so I could see there being supply issues....so I'm curious about what was added (if anything).

My new order still shows 02/23 ship on/before...read much earlier in this thread for my original order shipping changes.

I'm inclined to pursue the local route (did that last time around with my Powerbook) but I suspect even the local shops are having trouble getting any in. Anyone know if any stores in the Vancouver area is planning on having any stock - I'm also assuming there are wait lists.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

retrocactus said:


> Those that have had their ship dates changed: What did you order specifically? A stock mini is probably quite different than a tricked out mini (like the one I ordered) so I could see there being supply issues....so I'm curious about what was added (if anything).


I've ordered almost the same mini as you, so am curious to know what you mean. Do you think the supply of mini's for BTO is from a different pile of stock?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm just guessing that they have a pile of stock mini's and a pile of the variously configed mini's. So if you ordered a stock mini and only one option, there may be less of that specific config 'in a pile'. 

Without knowing anything about Apple's distribution system (other than being an end user), I can only assume there would be benefits (speed wise) to order one of the more standard configurations vs a more customized unit.

I also just read on macrumours that someone with our same config and a ship date of 02/15 just got their shipping notice...perhaps there is something to my theory?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

daBoss said:


> Apple is doing quite well thank you very much but there is a larger scenario at play here. Margins on Apple products are rather thin but, when you buy online, those profits go south of 49. If you buy from a Canadian dealer, then at least the retail profit, thin though it may be, stays in Canada, in *your* community. Think holistically folks.
> 
> What's your opinion?


One of my local dealers states that they do not expect to see the Mini till March. I would love to support the small business by in my experience, return policies at these places are abysmal. I hate giving FutureShop my money but I do so with the understanding that if I am unhappy with the product I can return it.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

retrocactus said:


> Those that have had their ship dates changed: What did you order specifically? A stock mini is probably quite different than a tricked out mini (like the one I ordered) so I could see there being supply issues....so I'm curious about what was added (if anything).
> .



I did a fair bit of mods to my config and mine has shipped as promissed
[1.42 /512 RAM/BT/Superdrive]. I ordered on the day of the keynote.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Well I didn't want to buy a Shuffle (I already have a 3G, 15GB iPod), but my wife will need a USB flash drive for school. We popped in to a Staples to pick one up, but some of the 512MB models are about $110 or more. So I figured we'd spend the extra $10 and get a Shuffle, the decision was a no-brainer (by the way, I'm easily convinced  ). So we placed an order through the Apple Store online and now checking the order status, Apple says the estimated ship date is on or before 02/23/2005. What's up with that? If that's true, then why haven't I received an email stating it _has_ shipped? Mind you, I chose the free shipping option, but currently the order is stated as "Open".


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> ...Apple says the estimated ship date is on or before 02/23/2005. What's up with that? If that's true, then why haven't I received an email stating it _has_ shipped? Mind you, I chose the free shipping option, but currently the order is stated as "Open"...


Uh, maybe because 02/23/2005 is still a few weeks away?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Ordered 1G iPod shuffle evening of Jan 11th (as well as iLife, Final Cut Express Upgrade).

Original shipping estimate - on or before 1/27 ... paperwork was received by Fedex on 1/25, left California on 1/27 and arrived in Edmonton 1/28 ... pretty impressive considering I requested standard delivery.

I have an iPod mini already and the shuffle is going to make a great addition ... I am very pleased ... I know there has been alot of debate about a lack of screen ... however, if you look at it's intended purpose and how most people use it ... I think it will be a non-issue for most. Even if you have an iPod with a screen, if you use a case, I think the majority of people would need to take the iPod out of the case to use the click/scroll wheel anyways ... which isn't always safe/convenient at times.

I am certain Apple is going to sell millions of them ... heck, I have already had 4 people I know commit to ordering one and I have barely had it 24 hours.


----------



## SpliceDWDM (Jan 12, 2005)

retrocactus said:


> I'm just guessing that they have a pile of stock mini's and a pile of the variously configed mini's. So if you ordered a stock mini and only one option, there may be less of that specific config 'in a pile'.
> 
> Without knowing anything about Apple's distribution system (other than being an end user), I can only assume there would be benefits (speed wise) to order one of the more standard configurations vs a more customized unit.
> 
> I also just read on macrumours that someone with our same config and a ship date of 02/15 just got their shipping notice...perhaps there is something to my theory?


good stuf...perhaps I'll get my shipping notice soon too! I had an estimate of on or before 14/02.


----------



## mac4evr (Dec 15, 2004)

ender78 said:


> One of my local dealers states that they do not expect to see the Mini till March. I would love to support the small business by in my experience, return policies at these places are abysmal. I hate giving FutureShop my money but I do so with the understanding that if I am unhappy with the product I can return it.


Interesting;
So you'll support the Futureshlocks of this realm cause they offer no-questions asked returns.

Where I ask, will you go to get your questions answered when the independents are gone and all that's left are the 'big boxers' who really couldn't care less if you bought the mac best suited to your needs as long as you buy something.

We all need to support the small, independents. If they lose we all lose. Look to what Apple is doing to their independent resellers in the lower 48. If you don't think it can happen up north think again.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 30, 2005)

I ordered the 1.42 mini with an upgraded Superdrive on January 21. My estimated delivery date was February 18, but I received a shipment notification last night! It's being shipped via Sameday Right-O-Way; I have no idea how long shipping will take from California, but I can't see it taking more than a few days.


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Wow Fuse....keep us posted. Mine was ordered on 01/25 so it *could* ship in the next few days.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

mac4evr said:


> Interesting;
> So you'll support the Futureshlocks of this realm cause they offer no-questions asked returns.
> 
> Where I ask, will you go to get your questions answered when the independents are gone and all that's left are the 'big boxers' who really couldn't care less if you bought the mac best suited to your needs as long as you buy something.
> ...


Mac4evr, I agree. I noticed you are in Calgary; other than Westworld and MyMacDealer, what other independant retailers are here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

The Doug said:



> Uh, maybe because 02/23/2005 is still a few weeks away?


   Okay, so I _thought_ we were in the month of February. If you'll excuse me, I have to go back to banging my head on the wall...


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

stargurl said:


> I ordered my mini Jan 14, estimated ship date Feb 14.


I just checked my order status page because I wanted to double-check the final amount... and it says SHIPPED!


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

My Mini shipped from California on the 26th and it is to be delivered TODAY !!!


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

ender78 said:


> My Mini shipped from California on the 26th and it is to be delivered TODAY !!!


My 1Gb Suffle shipped on the 25th and there is still no sign of it. The Same Day tracking number still shows nothing.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

ender78 said:


> One of my local dealers states that they do not expect to see the Mini till March. I would love to support the small business by in my experience, return policies at these places are abysmal. I hate giving FutureShop my money but I do so with the understanding that if I am unhappy with the product I can return it.


If your locally-owned independent dealer is doing their job properly, there should be no reason for you to return the product. As a group, independent dealers assist you in choosing the right product in the first place. In my past years at a dealership, you wouldn't believe how many people are over or undersold product by the big box resellers just to make a sale. Independent dealers tend to engage in consultative selling and building relationships. At least that was my experience when I was selling. The returned items at the big box stores, are re-packaged and se-sold as new. Would *you* want be duped like this?

If the product doesn't work, that's a different issue. That's what service departments and warranties are for. For the record, I know that both WestWorld and MyMacDealer, two local dealers here in Calgary, received a small shipment of minis on Friday, January 28.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I think part of the reason for the accelerated shipping dates for the mini that some of us are seeing is that many people cancelled their original orders and re-ordered after Apple reduced the prices of some of the BTO components. Hence, they went to the back of the line. I also think that Apple has done a significantly better job in preparing for the shuffle and mini launches than they did with the iPod mini (perhaps because that product relied on a new part from a single source (the 4 Gb drive) whereas the two new products contain no cutting edge technologies (and are easier to store and ship compared with larger units).

Whatever the reason, its good news....


----------



## S1G (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, checked my shipping number with Same Day Right Away. It's been received in Richmond, and is scheduled to arrive in Winnipeg on February 3rd. I just hope it gets in early in the morning, as I'm leaving on a trip later that afternoon!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got my BTO mini from Fedex... "Expedited" shipping took six days.


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

My 1Gb Shuffle is coming today. Yesterday, Same Day had no sign of it. I even called them. Today, the tracking number shows they have it and that I will have it today. It's taken 7 days to come to Mississauga from California!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

*When you absolutely positively have to have....*

G'dang. Fed Ex attempted delivery of my mini at 10 am to my house but my wife was out. Last time I checked the tracking last night, FedEx hadn't even received the thing from Apple. Sometimes efficiency can be bad (or tracking is inaccurate).


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Ok I am getting really bored waiting for mine now... still at 23/Feb...


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm with you BobbyFett...same day for me too....and to make matters worse, I've been to two stores that have them (on display only not available for purchase) so I want it even more now!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

BobbyFett said:


> Ok I am getting really bored waiting for mine now... still at 23/Feb...


Please don't rob my FedEx delivery guy......


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

The thought had crossed my mind....although it would be a helluva getaway car I'd need to get to the west coast...


----------



## cptnkirk (Dec 1, 2004)

*I just got my 1Gb Shuffle!*

Cool packaging. Sooooo small. I've already put 85 songs on it. It still has over 700Mb of free space. It only had enough battery power to play one song before it stopped. It's charging now, though.
It's a tight fit in my USB port on my iBook. The other slot is used for a cable to a hub with all my other peripherals attached: keyboard, mouse, printer, scanner, zip disk, CompactFlash reader. Means I connect everything with one plug.

As an aside, I wish there was a way to connect to a hub with Bluetooth. I would jump on it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Congrats! I hope you will enjoy yours, as much as I'm enjoying mine. So simple, and a pleasure to use. The battery life still impresses me.


----------



## sprockincat (Sep 19, 2004)

sprockincat said:


> Ordered a 1GB shuffle on the day of the keynote. Scheduled to ship 1/27. Shipped 1/25 via Same Day Right Away and from what i've heard i better not hold my breath waiting for these guys to deliver it


so it arrived yesterday. enjoying it already. however i have to comment on apple's shipping department's packaging. 

the box my shuffle shipped in was big enough to hold probably about a dozen packaged shuffles or at least 200 bare shuffles. what a freaking waste and on top of that the packers put in one little air bag in there to "cushion" the shuffle. ummm...right...the shuffle box and the air bag used up about 25% of the volume of the box. real effective...

oh and if you thought you'd be patient and suffer through USB 1.0 file transfers. hope you're REALLY patient. about 35 minutes to fill up 1 GB. my ipod mini fills up in like 15 minutes? maybe less.


----------



## stargurl (Oct 27, 2004)

Shipped on Jan 31, STILL no info on the sameday webpage. Should I be concerned? 

Another friend received his four business days after shipping, and he lives close by. If it doesn't arrive/have the status page update tomorrow, I guess it's time to call...


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

stargurl said:


> Shipped on Jan 31, STILL no info on the sameday webpage. Should I be concerned?


I don't think so. I mean, they're still honouring the 14th Feb or earlier right?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

stargurl said:


> Shipped on Jan 31, STILL no info on the sameday webpage. Should I be concerned?
> 
> Another friend received his four business days after shipping, and he lives close by. If it doesn't arrive/have the status page update tomorrow, I guess it's time to call...


 It takes about 5-7 days for the tracking to show up. Once it does, its same or next day delivery.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

mac4evr said:


> Interesting;
> So you'll support the Futureshlocks of this realm cause they offer no-questions asked returns.
> 
> Where I ask, will you go to get your questions answered when the independents are gone and all that's left are the 'big boxers' who really couldn't care less if you bought the mac best suited to your needs as long as you buy something.


Just because the product I buy is the best suited to my needs does not mean that I will be happy with it. This being my first Mac, I had no real idea as to how much I would like it. No ammount of qualification can decide this.

I also want the best value for my dollar. I exect the local guy to be competitive. When I am exptected to pay a 10-20% premium on a product, I vote with my wallet.


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

ender78 said:


> I also want the best value for my dollar. I exect the local guy to be competitive. When I am exptected to pay a 10-20% premium on a product, I vote with my wallet.


I haven't seen a swing of 10-20% in pricing for Apple products from various dealers since the late 80's. In a world of razor thin, single-digit margins, your price difference argument is spurious at best. Find a dealer you're comfortable with and strike up a relationship. In my experience, that's where the real value is.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Ordered Jan 25 from apple.ca
Est Date On or Before Feb 23
Shipped Feb 8

Standard 1.42GHz.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

a friend of mine claims he got his like 3 something weeks ago... says he ordered early
for some reason i dont think its possible, yet i find it hard to doubt him...

ciao


----------



## Brad Jar (Feb 9, 2005)

Just got my 512MB shuffle from Computer Systems Center, csctoronto.com. Ordered Jan 25, picked it up February 8th. Good people.


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

So I ordered a mini last week through my university, the 1.42GHz model with a memory upgrade to 512. I checked the order status yesterday and about a dozen times today: estimated ship date March 11th???? Wow, do you guys really think it'll take that long? 

I ordered a standard keyboard/mouse with it, and it says that it's already shipped with "Same Day, right away". I checked on sameday.ca and it doesn't recognize the tracking number. From reading posts in this topic, seems like it's normal. 

I can't wait to get my mini!!!


----------



## kissenger (Feb 7, 2005)

I ordered my shuffle (and sport case) on Feburary 3rd; ETA: March 14 (March 28 for the sports case).


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

*1GB iPod shuffle*

Little birdy told me my *1GB* will be in any day now.
Maybe today is the day, I will let you know.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

sccoaire said:


> So I ordered a mini last week through my university, the 1.42GHz model with a memory upgrade to 512. I checked the order status yesterday and about a dozen times today: estimated ship date March 11th???? Wow, do you guys really think it'll take that long?


Sad. I ordered my Mac mini last week as well, but have no ETA since I ordered it through my work; and since mine was a BTO like yours, I'm probably in the same boat as you are, with a mid-March delivery ETA. Originally, I had a 3 week ETA, but that apparently has since changed on my order.

Meeeh...


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

If it's saying that it's already shipped then it's on its way up to the border in a truck.

Sameday.ca will then take the truck (with it's 500/5,000/whatever Mac Minis in it) and sort them out into the right shipments. So yours was tagged by Apple with the shipment number, sameday.ca will see that and can THEN start tracking.

In other words - it seems like it's 3-5 days before you can track it via sameday.ca and then 1-3 days from there for delivery.

Mine was supposed to ship on or before Feb 23 but shipped Feb 8. Currently waiting for it to appear on the sameday website.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> The truck will have your keyboard and mouse. Your mini will come in a second shipment from what I understand.


Yep, assuming he checked off his order with, "Ship items individually as they become available."


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Lars said:


> Yep, assuming he checked off his order with, "Ship items individually as they become available."



right - I SWEAR I edited my post after that to include that information!! But I guess there was a user interface failure


----------



## sccoaire (Feb 11, 2005)

I did... order status says "items shipped partially".... so at least I get my keyboard and mouse right away, woohooo!!! 

yeah right

Excited nonetheless for the mini, have to go shopping for a nice little desk with silver frames and glass top, try to find a cheap LCD with grey plastics, and I'll be in Mac heaven!!


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Shuffles have started to appear at London Drugs (in the GV area at least)....they are coming in and selling out quickly though.

I stopped by Wednesday night and said I was interested in one and got a call Thursday at noon that they had a few in stock...my new 512mb is pretty cool.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Howard2k said:


> Ordered Jan 25 from apple.ca
> Est Date On or Before Feb 23
> Shipped Feb 8
> 
> Standard 1.42GHz.


Appeared on the sameday.ca website first thing this morning (or very late last night) and the estimated delivery date from the sameday website is TODAY!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

Howard2k said:


> Appeared on the sameday.ca website first thing this morning (or very late last night) and the estimated delivery date from the sameday website is TODAY!


Not fair! Mine is set to ship on/ before 23 Feb, no sign of it shipping any sooner yet. Mine is BTO though.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah I guess that's the difference.. Mine was stock standard.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Just arrived


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I ordered my BTO Mac Mini with Digital Gary about two weeks ago... no sign yet and was originally estimated to be 3-4 weeks


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

retrocactus said:


> Shuffles have started to appear at London Drugs (in the GV area at least)....they are coming in and selling out quickly though.
> 
> I stopped by Wednesday night and said I was interested in one and got a call Thursday at noon that they had a few in stock...my new 512mb is pretty cool.


I heard that one of the stores in Calgary got 6 of the 1 gig Shuffles which sold out immediately.


----------

